# Last days most likely



## Wade E (May 12, 2009)

Due to funds from my wife going to nursing school and the economy I will probably be dropping Internet service in the next few days and dont know when Ill be back, could be a year so for all the friends Ive made hera I wish you all the best, Ill miss ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2009)

Will definately miss you buddy....Your expertise will be surely missed. Why don't you at least try Net Zero. You can still get it free on dial up i believe. I know it will be slow and will have to endure all the pop ups but at least you can stay connected


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2009)

I dont think the dial up is free though and I really need to cut out everything possible cause everything has been going up over here. Day care just went up $60, our insurance just went up(why I have no idea), taxes just went up, and a few other things! I have no idea what Im going to do with myself without these forums as I live this stuff!


----------



## vcasey (May 12, 2009)

Wow that sucks, I don't know what I'd do with out the internet, the ability to have all that information right in front of you is addicting. Day care is expensive but its cheaper then college. Try 2 in college at the same time and they wonder why we refused to pay for dorms or apartments. I do hope you get everything worked out so you can stay online, if not we'll miss you and will be here when you return.
VPC


----------



## IQwine (May 12, 2009)

Hard to sort out priorities .... but it must be done.
Do you have a local library close by? Ours will give you internet access for free. Hope all goes well for you and your family.
You will be missed.


----------



## Joanie (May 12, 2009)

Wade...try the public library. At least you would be able to check in here.


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2009)

Our local library is only open late on Thursdays and that day is usually not a good day here for me. I will be going through some serious withdrawal! Is there a methadone clinic designed for this?


----------



## pelican (May 12, 2009)

Buddy up with a neighbor - bring them a bottle of wine for internet access!! 

PS We will all have Wade-on-the-Forum withdrawals as much as you have Forum-Withdrawals!!! 


PPS - found the link (it wasn't totally obvious)
Net zero does have a limited account for Free - http://account.netzero.net/s/landing?action=viewProduct&amp;productId=free

10 hours access per month


----------



## grapeman (May 12, 2009)

Hey there Wade, don't give up yet. Do you use DSL or Cable? If DSL, it shouldn't be that expensive. If cable, the Internet service should be about $40 alone or less. I bet a bunch of us could get together and help you out a bit to keep providing the great service you provide. 


Who would I pick on without you around?


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Now is this a late Aprils Fools joke? It's a bad one if it is. Wade look into mabe wireless. You neighbor may have one and you can share


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2009)

I have wireless and there are no open signals here at the minute. Maybe I can go to McDonalds or a coffee shop something here and there but it wont be often.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

Bummer ..
Coffee house around?


----------



## gaudet (May 12, 2009)

wade said:


> I dont think the dial up is free though and I really need to cut out everything possible cause everything has been going up over here. Day care just went up $60, our insurance just went up(why I have no idea), taxes just went up, and a few other things! I have no idea what Im going to do with myself without these forums as I live this stuff!



Your insurance went up cuz you are accident prone. Seriously Wade, you will be sorely missed. I hope you stay in touch if you can.


----------



## Bert (May 12, 2009)

Wade...I hope you can find a way to stay with us here on the forum...But if not, thank you for all your help to everyone...YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## rrawhide (May 12, 2009)

WADE WADE WADE WADE WADE
*WADE WADE WADE WADE WADE*
*WADE WADE WADE WADE WADE*
*WADE WADE WADE WADE WADE*

*don't do it - we all will be floundering---------------------------*

*BUT GOOD LUCK and*
*hurry back - - - *

*Maybe we can call you on the phone - *
*publish your number please*

*rrawhide*


----------



## masta (May 13, 2009)

Wade,

Sorry to hear funds are getting tight enough to drop internet service at your house. I do know first hand real tough decisions sometimes aren't popular with the people around you.

I do wish you and your family the best and I know George along with many others here on the forum appreciate all your dedication and help over the past few years. You will be missed...


----------



## Scott (May 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Wade, financial thoughts going your way. 


As stated before maybe someone set up a pay pal account for Wade's internet access. 


We need ya man


----------



## uavwmn (May 13, 2009)

Wade, really going to miss you!!! Maybe you can find another alternative and be able to stay in touch here.


----------



## Wayne1 (May 13, 2009)

In case you really go - thanks for the tips, advice, and encouragment! It won't be the same without you!


----------



## Scott B (May 13, 2009)

Hello Wade,
I want to offer you some words of encouragement. Hang in there. Do not think of this as your last days but instead it is just a short pause. You are going to get through this. Keep in mind that this is ONLY TEMPORARY. You have many people who care for you. We are all pulling for you. 
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
It is only a temporary setback and you will be back on your feet in a short time.
My thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## smurfe (May 13, 2009)

Move to Gonzales Louisiana. My wife will give you free daycare. A lot cheaper to live here and your wife will have absolutely no problem getting a nursing job here.


----------



## hannabarn (May 13, 2009)

AW SHUCKS, WADE. This forum certainly won't be the same without you. You will be missed more than you know. I wish I could offer you a solution but I know what sacrifices sometimes have to be made. I hope this forum is the most serious sacrifice you encounter!


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2009)

I can only imagine both Wade and Smurf making wine in the same building..... *Might as well open a Beer &amp; Wine Boutique.




*


----------



## geocorn (May 13, 2009)

Wade,


You know how sorry I am to see you go. You have been a great addition to my forum and will be sorely missed. It is nice to know you have your priorities in order, though. Getting the wife through nursing school should provide you with a much more stable future.


I wish you and your family the best and look forward to a time when we can all laugh about this current economic recession. Best of luck!


----------



## Trubador (May 13, 2009)

Wade, 


Thanks soo much for what you have contributed to this forum. I'll miss your sense of humor and also your expertise. I wish you the best and hope to see you back here next year, maybe things will turn around by then.


Best of luck


----------



## Trubador (May 13, 2009)

wade said:


> I have no idea what Im going to do with myself without these forums as I live this stuff!




Hmmmmm, well, there is the extra 700 or so bottles of wine in your basement to sample


----------



## SB Ranch (May 13, 2009)

Just and FYI, Wade's website will remain active for as long as he wants it. If he can find ways to provide updates I am glad to make them.


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the thoughts everyone. Pelican has turned me on to Netzero which offers free 10 hours a month with cheezy dial up but heck it beats sitting here twiddling my thumbs and not knowing what to do with myself. I may spend 1/2 of that time trying just to get online but I will be here as often as it lets me. There will be no photos though as that will kill most of my time available and the spelling may not be up to par as Ill be typing as fast as 2 fingers can!



Thanks for telling me about this pelican, I really didnt think there still was anything free in this world!


----------



## gaudet (May 13, 2009)

Dial up???? 

By the time you finish racking a 6 gallon you should be logged on............


----------



## pelican (May 14, 2009)

Glad I could help Wade! but I can't take all the credit for Net Zero, Waldo mentioned it first... I just tracked down the buried page on their site that had the information about the free version. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Wade E (May 14, 2009)

Thank you also Waldo and smurfe has just found me and unlimited free dial up site!!






Looks like I aint going nowhere then!


----------



## IQwine (May 14, 2009)

Great news... now get back to work


----------



## jobe05 (May 14, 2009)

If I may steal a phrase from a great movie:

Wade, "Your the richest man I know!"

A mans wealth when all said and done is not measured in money, it's measured in family, God, friendship, and honorship. 

Your the richest man I know Wade....... the best there is, thanks for staying around.


----------



## uavwmn (May 15, 2009)

Who luv's ya, man!!


----------



## gaudet (May 15, 2009)

wade said:


> Thank you also Waldo and smurfe has just found me and unlimited free dial up site!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No where fast with dial up.... Good thing you are a patient man Wade....

Glad to know your knowledge will still be here for us......


----------



## uavwmn (May 15, 2009)

gaudet, something is better than nothing. And dial up is free and we still have Wade. So......it is a win win situation IMHO.


----------



## vcasey (May 15, 2009)

I'm just glad he'll still be around. Wade can always have a glass or 2 of wine waiting for the pages to load. 
VPC


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2009)

I hope its just a glass!



Now if I can just make it home in time to call AT&amp;T to cancel my internet and drop down my cable Ill be in good shape!


----------



## vcasey (May 15, 2009)

I hope its less then a glass, but keep the bottle close.
VPC


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2009)

Ok, just to try it out I shut off tye wireless and am on here through free unlimited dial up and right now as long as there is no pics everything went pretty darn fast to tell the truth, not even enough time to get a corkscrew in!


----------



## gaudet (May 15, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> gaudet,  something is better than nothing.  And dial up is free and we still have Wade.  So......it is a win win situation IMHO.



Absolutely agreed there..... I would miss Wade terribly...... He has helped me countless times. I just hope the lag time isn't so bad he gets loaded waiting for the page to load.....


----------



## Trubador (May 15, 2009)

gaudet said:


> uavwmn said:
> 
> 
> > gaudet, something is better than nothing. And dial up is free and we still have Wade. So......it is a win win situation IMHO.
> ...



Wade Rocks!!!


----------



## smokegrub (May 16, 2009)

Glad you will remain with us, Wade. Having been through such times myself quite a while ago, I can assure you that they will pass and that there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone and glad I will be able to keep on trucking!


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2009)

Ok, finally gt all the computers set up with the dial up so now if I can just get a hold of AT&amp;T all will be well, the desktop is older and really busted my chops to set it up!


----------



## gaudet (May 16, 2009)

Makes you want to throw Bill Gates out a window doesn't it?


----------

